# Colnago star Carbon Fork Specs



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone knows what the rake and lenght is of the star carbon fork 1" steerer from a C40 2002 bike? Have a Master Extralight and just purchased a Star carbon 1" to replace the Steel fork. Was wondering if the rake and lenght would be the same? Can't find any specs on fork anywhere. Also, a little concerned about all carbon fork after reading some posts of carbon fork failure. Are Colnago forks reliable?
Any info would be great.

Mar


----------

